# Take care!



## niko

Hi everyone, всем привет!

I have a little doubt about how to translate an expression I use in French (and in English too, actually, even if I'm not sure at all it's proper English).
It's *prends soin de toi*, which could be translated as _take care of yourself_.
It's something quite friendly, a kind of _be careful_, but somehow less "warning-like", mostly used when someone is going to leave for quite a long time. So, is there any built-in expression in Russian to express that ?
Or should I try to imagine one, using, say, 'заботиться' for instance ?

Thank you, спасибо !


----------



## Maroseika

niko said:


> Hi everyone, всем привет!
> 
> I have a little doubt about how to translate an expression I use in French (and in English too, actually, even if I'm not sure at all it's proper English).
> It's *prends soin de toi*, which could be translated as _take care of yourself_.
> It's something quite friendly, a kind of _be careful_, but somehow less "warning-like", mostly used when someone is going to leave for quite a long time. So, is there any built-in expression in Russian to express that ?
> Or should I try to imagine one, using, say, 'заботиться' for instance ?
> 
> Thank you, спасибо !


Since your expression is never understood literally, being a kind of cliché, in Russian it also has to be translated by a cliché. Unfortunately, due to american movies, usually translated very primitively, literal trasnslation of *be carefull* as  "Береги себя" gradulally penetrates into the language - even for short-period parting.
However for taking leave for a long it's still quite acceptable and sounds very warm - warmer, I guess, than american original.


----------



## Crescent

niko said:


> Hi everyone, всем привет!
> 
> I have a little doubt about how to translate an expression I use in French (and in English too, actually, even if I'm not sure at all it's proper English).
> It's *prends soin de toi*, which could be translated as _take care of yourself_.
> It's something quite friendly, a kind of _be careful_, but somehow less "warning-like", mostly used when someone is going to leave for quite a long time. So, is there any built-in expression in Russian to express that ?
> Or should I try to imagine one, using, say, 'заботиться' for instance ?
> 
> Thank you, спасибо !



Bonjour, Niko!  

En fait, à vrai dire, moi aussi, je me suis toujours demandée comment dirait-on (en ma langue maternelle!) cette expression ''prends soin de toi''. En vérité, comme Maroseika vous avez déjà confirmé, une traduction mot-à-mot n'existe pas, mais il y a d'autres façon de dire presque la même chose.
Je crois que bien que ''Бегери себя'' soit bon, c'est un peu trop ''lourd'' si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Ca se dit quand on prévient quelqu'un du danger, lorsque cette personne va faire un voyage dangereux, ou, peut-être, une tache difficile. 
Ce qui fait les choses même plus difficle pour nous, les Frusses p), c'est que tandis que ''prendre soin de quelque chose'' peut se traduire facilement: e.g. prendre soin de sa santé= заботиться о своем здоровье. 
Le même avec une personne (i.e. prendre soin de quelqu'un) ne marche pas.   On ne pourrait pas tellement dire: Позаботься о себе! 
Ca n'a pas beaucoup de sens, je crains. 
Une autre façon de le lire, aussi un peu lourde, il est vrai, serait: Будь(будьте) осторожен(ы)! Et ça, c'est: Fais/Faites Attention!

Le meilleure, à mon avis, serait simplement dire: _Будте здоровы_! Et ça exprime bien ce que vous voulez dire sans le faire trop ''lourd'', sans sembler que vous voulez aviser quelqu'un d'un danger.  Litérairement, cela veut dire: _Que vous soyez sain! _Mais ça s'emploie souvent quand on fait ses adieux, ou simplement lorsqu'on souhaite ''bon voyage!'' à quelqu'un. 

J'espère que mon explication longue et lourde p) vous aide un petit peu!


----------



## Ptak

"Будь осторожен"


----------



## niko

Many thanks to everyone !
I think that "Будте здоровы" (as a matter of fact "Будь" in this precise case), is the closest to what I try to say.
Merci encore


----------



## Elena83

Hello Niko
Well as to me, I always say - Ydachi ( good luck!) and that's the best way to say goodbyes! BBut - Byd zdorov is also very common


----------



## Maroseika

niko said:


> Many thanks to everyone !
> I think that "Будьте здоровы" (as a matter of fact "Будь" in this precise case), is the closest to what I try to say.
> Merci encore


Sorry, but I'm not sure in your case it will work.
Unfortunately I did not understand in all details explanation of Crescent in French, but anyway, *Будьте здоровы* is pronounced after somebody has sneezed. I can hardly imagine situation when you wish somebody leaving for a long, to be healthy this way, unless he has not just recovered from theillness.
Paradoxically,* Будь здоров *is quite well as a form of Good-bye, no matter for how long one is leaving.


----------



## niko

Maroseika said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure in your case it will work.
> Unfortunately I did not understand in all details explanation of Crescent in French, but anyway, *Будьте здоровы* is pronounced after somebody has sneezed. I can hardly imagine situation when you wish somebody leaving for a long, to be healthy this way, unless he has not just recovered from theillness.
> Paradoxically,* Будь здоров *is quite well as a form of Good-bye, no matter for how long one is leaving.



When someone has sneezed ?! Really ?! How funny  That could sound really strange, for sure !
Then maybe Elena's suggestion is better ? Because in the end, it's a kind of goodbye, or maybe an addition to a goodbye, just to make it warmer... And I had the feeling that 'good luck' was just a bit too cold somehow !


----------



## Elena83

Dear people
it all depends to whom you say and how you say. If you say to your best friend: " Ny ydachi tebe! " it will sound very warm! Well and "Byd zdorov" is used , very casual expression :" Ny dryg, byd zdorov! It is not only used to say Bless you! 

So friends good luck to you with discovering our beautiful, diverese and rich Russian language


----------



## Maroseika

niko said:


> When someone has sneezed ?! Really ?! How funny  That could sound really strange, for sure !
> Then maybe Elena's suggestion is better ? Because in the end, it's a kind of goodbye, or maybe an addition to a goodbye, just to make it warmer... And I had the feeling that 'good luck' was just a bit too cold somehow !


You see, I don't think there is any universal cliche. *Udachi* is quite well in some cases, and absolutely impossible in other cases.
If you see off your grandma on the train to her native village, will you wish her "good luck"? Good luck in what?
Будьте здоровы, не болейте, пишите почаще, дорогая бабуля - that's it!
However, if your grandma leaves to Las Vegas, *Udachi* is the best thing you can wish her.


----------



## niko

Okay, I get the idea, it seems to be really context-dependant.
I'm a bit lost now, but I'm gonna try to write something of my own then, after all it's probably the least one can do for a leaving friend ! Thank you for the explanations Maroseika, that was really helpful


----------



## Maroseika

niko said:


> Okay, I get the idea, it seems to be really context-dependant.
> I'm a bit lost now, but I'm gonna try to write something of my own then, after all it's probably the least one can do for a leaving friend ! Thank you for the explanations Maroseika, that was really helpful


You are always welcome, it was my real pleasant.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> You are always welcome, it was _my real pleasant._ My pleasure.



(Sorry, Maroseika, just a tiny correction to your English, I hope you don't mind.  ''pleasant'' is an adjective, therefore you can't say ''my pleasant'' but instead we usually tend to say ''It was my pleasure'' or if you really want to be polite, (which it seems you do ) then say: It was realy my pleasure.'' )


----------



## Crescent

niko said:


> When someone has sneezed ?! Really ?! How funny  That could sound really strange, for sure !
> Then maybe Elena's suggestion is better ? Because in the end, it's a kind of goodbye, or maybe an addition to a goodbye, just to make it warmer... And I had the feeling that 'good luck' was just a bit too cold somehow !



Maintenant que j'en pense, Niko - Maroseika avait bien raison!  C'est vrai que ''Будь(те) Здоров(ы)'' se dit après ce qu'on étenue. Mais c'est aussi possible qu'on le dite (le deuxième, c'est-à-dire  ), le ''Будь Здоров(а)'' (a- si votre ami est une amie ) en faisant ses adieux. Je le sais bien car mon grandpapa nous le dit tout le temps. 


Dear friends, I think everyone is kind of confused now, especially poor Niko, who had asked for help, and instead ended up being more confused than he started out, because it is indeed quite hard to to decide which phrase to use in such a situation.
Therefore, I suggest we all take a vote (no need for a poll) for which he should use to help him decided. After having thought it over several times, I propose  Maroseika's ''_Береги Себя_''.  
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> After having thought it over several times, I propose Maroseika's ''_Береги Себя_''.
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


It was not my suggestion, I've just literally translated *Take care.*
I don't remember I've ever used this cliche myself. 
Therefore, my bid: *Всего хорошего, счастливо (долететь)!*


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> It was not my suggestion, I've just literally translated *Take care.*
> I don't remember I've ever used this cliche myself.
> Therefore, my bid: *Всего хорошего, счастливо (долететь)!*



Oh, in that case my apologies for the misundertsanding, Maroseika.  Well, either way I must admit I've grown quite fond of this: Береги себя, partly because it seems to be the closest to what Niko wants to say. But I have to say that your ''real''  suggestion is equally as good.


----------



## Elena83

*Всего хорошего, счастливо (долететь)! -* *me too *


----------



## Crescent

Elena83 said:


> *Всего хорошего, счастливо (долететь)! -* *me too *



Oh, je viens de penser quelque chose qui pourrait vous être serviable, Niko! 
Le mot que Maroseika a mis en parenthèses (''долететь'') est l'infinitif du passé qui veut dire: avoir volé jusqu'à un endroit. En français ça sonne bizarre, je le sais , mais en russe c'est plus qu'acceptable de dire cela! En fait, c'est très commun et en outre montrera à votre ami(e) vos connaissances magnifiques de sa langue maternelle.
Si votre ami(e) voyage par un autre moyen (c'est-à-dire pas en avion),  vous pourriez bien employer: _добраться_, qui veut dire ''_parvenir à un lieu/endroit_''. 
Et donc votre phrase entière serait: _Всего хорошего, счастливо добраться! 

_


----------



## morrilla

You can also say "всего доброго" ;-)


----------



## La_belle_maman

niko said:


> Hi everyone, всем привет!
> 
> I have a little doubt about how to translate an expression I use in French (and in English too, actually, even if I'm not sure at all it's proper English).
> It's *prends soin de toi*, which could be translated as _take care of yourself_.
> It's something quite friendly, a kind of _be careful_, but somehow less "warning-like", mostly used when someone is going to leave for quite a long time. So, is there any built-in expression in Russian to express that ?
> Or should I try to imagine one, using, say, 'заботиться' for instance ?
> 
> Thank you, спасибо !


 
*береги себя!*


----------

